# Tonneau Cover On Our 2007 Dodge 2500



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Perfect condition. LEER 700 series. Keyless Entry. Charcol headliner. One twist handle. PS2 Silver is the color. $500. Kennewick, Wa.

We are getting a canopy.


----------

